# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  με ΙΨΔ κανεις?

## spirosk

πολυ εχω αγχωθει με αυτό, θέλει κανεις να το κουβεντιασει?

----------


## Kassi

Καλώς ήρθες ΙΨΔ αδέρφι στο club...Μια χαρά διαταραχή είναι..(εν συγκρίσει με άλλες).Τίποτα ζόρικο με φαρμακοθεραπεία....

----------


## spirosk

γεια σου κασση!
ευχαριστω για το ποστ.. εγω εχω καταφοβηθει να σου πω την αληθεια... εσυ παιρνεις καποιο φαρμακο? έχεις κοιταξει καθολου ομοιοπαθητική?

----------


## Kassi

Καλέ μη φοβάσαι...Ειλικρινά δεν κινδυνεύεις από τίποτα...Ναι είμαι με αντικαταθολιπτικό ειδικό και για την ΙΨΔ....Δεν έχω κοιτάξει για ομοιοπαθητική μιας και δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι τον κλάδο....Το ήξερες ότι ο Justin Timberlake έχει ΙΨΔ;;και πολλοί άλλοι ανά τον κόσμο...Οι ψυχαναγκαστικές προσωπικότητες φημιζόμαστε για την πετυχημένη μας σταδιοδρομία..Σκέψου πως και ο ίδιος ο Φρόυντ ήταν μια ψυχαναγκαστική προσωπικότητα...Εσύ παίρνεις κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή;

----------


## spirosk

μου έγραψαν το dumyrox, εσύ ποιο παιρνεις αν επιτρέπεται?
ποιος ειναι ο timberlake παλι?
τα παπουτσια τα τιμπερλαν μου ρχονται μονο στο νου

----------


## carrie

και ο leonardo di caprio αν ειναι παρηγορο.

----------


## spirosk

ασε που δεν ειμαι ψυχαναγκαστικη προσωπικοτητα, ειμαι χυμα και οχι υψηλων στοχων... αλλά εχω ΙΨΔ το κρτ μου γμτ

----------


## Kassi

χαχα..Θα μου βγει το celebrity gossip...Ο πρώην της Britney Spears πρώην τραγουδιστής των N\'Sync....Έχω περάσει και από Dumyrox το οποίο ενδείκνυται για την ΙΨΔ και είναι και ένα από τα χάπια με τις λιγότερες παρενέργειες...Είμαι με Λαντόζ αλλά σημασία έχει ποιο χάπι ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε εσένα......

----------


## carrie

πως γινεται να μην εισαι ψυχαναγκαστικος αλλα να εχεις ιψδ?

----------


## spirosk

ο ντι καπριο εχει ιψδ? αν τον ξαναδειτε να παιζει τρυπάτε μου την μυτη.. μακαρι να βγω ψευτης

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> και ο leonardo di caprio αν ειναι παρηγορο.


Είναι ρε πούστη και ο Di Caprio η λατρεία μου;;Ε εντάξει είμαι περήφανη για την ΙΨΔ μου...Έχω ένα άστρο πάνω από το κεφάλι μου...και μερικές σκέψεις βέβαια....

----------


## spirosk

ψυχαναγκαστικη προσωπικοτητα με την εννοια του τελειομανη ειναι κατι εντελώς διαφορετικο νομιζω

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> πως γινεται να μην εισαι ψυχαναγκαστικος αλλα να εχεις ιψδ?


Η ψυχαναγκαστική προσωπικότητα διαφέρει από την ψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας...Πάνω κάτω τα στοιχεία είναι ίδια απλά στην μία περίπτωση είσαι λειτουργικός ενώ στην άλλη η διαταραχή σου τρώει μεγάλο μέρος από την ζωή σου..Ο Φρόυντ ήταν τυχερός και ήταν το πρώτο.....τελειομανής,αδιάλλ ακτος στις πεποιθήσεις του,και με αγαπημένες συνήθειες που δεν άλλαζε.....όπως το κάπνισμα...

----------


## carrie

εδω και χρονια ο di caprio εχει ιψδ spirosk, δε θα σταματησει τωρα να παιζει.εδω αλλοι ειχαν χειροτερα.ο τσωρτσιλ για παραδειγμα ηταν διπολικος.

----------


## spirosk

κάσση εσυ εισαι λειτουργική με την θεραπεία? εγω είμαι σε 1 μηνα αδεια :(

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> εδω και χρονια ο di caprio εχει ιψδ spirosk, δε θα σταματησει τωρα να παιζει.εδω αλλοι ειχαν χειροτερα.ο τσωρτσιλ για παραδειγμα ηταν διπολικος.


Αντιθέτως οι Ιδψχαναγκαστικοί λόγω του ότι είναι τελειομανείς και εργασιομανείς αν έχουν και κατάλληλη φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη πάνε μπροστά.....

----------


## spirosk

κάρρυ έχεις κι εσυ αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## carrie

οχι spirosk.εχω πατερα με ψυχαναγκασμους.

----------


## Kassi

Ναι είμαι λειτουργική....Βέβαια στην δουλειά μου διαφέρω από άλλους αλλά όχι σε σημείο να γίνεται εμπόδιο....Είμαι τελειομανής και δεν κρύβεται εύκολα...χεχε....Έχω μειώσει σημαντικά τα ψυχαναγκαστικά μου όπως να πιάνω την πόρτα με την σκουπιδοσακούλα με χαρτοπετσέτα ή να αλλάζω πέντε πετσέτες την εβδομάδα κ.α.(Κάποια ψυχαναγκαστικά παραμένουν αλλά δεν με ενοχλούν)Άλλωστε η ένταση της διαταραχής διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο...Δεν θεωρήθηκα ποτέ ακραία ψυχαναγκαστική..Είσαι σε 1 μήνα άδεια λόγω διαταραχής;;;Ο ιδψυχαναγκασμός δεν με έβγαλε ποτέ εκτός..Είχα σύνοδο κατάθλιψη και λόγω αυτής πήγα πίσω στις ενασχολήσεις μου...

----------


## spirosk

εχω και καταθλιψη , μαλλον μου την εφερε η ιψδ
χαιρομαι και παίρνω κουραγιο απο σενα πάντως

----------


## Kassi

Να παίρνεις να παίρνεις....Εδώ ήξερα άτομο ακραία ψυχαναγκαστικό που έπαιρνε 5 χάπια την ημέρα μέσα σε αυτά και αντιψυχωσικά και τώρα είναι με μόνο ένα για συντήρηση.....Το έχεις,το έχεις...

----------


## spirosk

το ελπίζω και ευχαριστω.. ευχομαι και για σενα να είναι όλα καλά
δεν ξερω αλλά το εχω πάρει πολύ στραβα.. αν δεν ειχε ταμπελα και αν δεν διαβαζα πως γενικά 
είναι χρόνια πάθηση δεν θα με ειχε επηρεάσει τόσο..

----------


## vince

...

----------


## spirosk

νομιζω απλά η κάσσι ηθελε να με βοηθησει να νιωσω καλύτερα βινς, δεν ειναι κακό αυτο..
αυτο δεν επιζητούμε εδω? μια αλληλοστήριξη..
δεν νομιζω πως ηταν δικαιο το ποστ σου.. αλλα λυπάμαι που σε ενοχλησε..

----------


## vince

Εγώ λυπάμαι που χάλασα το πόστ σου..μου βγήκε αρκετή δόση κομπλεξισμού..sorry

----------


## Arsi

vince γιατι το λες αυτο?εγω δεν καταλαβα κατι τετοιο.Αλλωστε ολες οι ασθενειες αντιμετωπιζονται,αλλες ευκολοτερα αλλες δυσκολοτερα.

----------


## Dim1

Μια χαρά ήταν vince... απλα χρειαζεται και λιγο χουμορ το θέμα

----------


## spirosk

ιτς οκ βινς.. μην σε απασχολει, κουβεντα κανουμε..
και μην θεωρεις την ιψδ απλο πράγμα πιστεψε με :)

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by agh_
> vince γιατι το λες αυτο?εγω δεν καταλαβα κατι τετοιο.


Αυτό δείχνει οτι δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα μου 100%. Τα παθαίνω κάτι τέτοια ώρες ώρες..εσφαλμένη αντίληψη..δεν μπορεί να είστε λάθος 3 άτομα και η δικιά μου σκέψη να είναι σωστή..μάλον το αντίθετο..

Ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ για τον διαφωτισμό..

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> Αυτό δείχνει οτι δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα μου 100%. Τα παθαίνω κάτι τέτοια ώρες ώρες..εσφαλμένη αντίληψη..


vince προσωπικα βλεπω οτι απλα ακουμπησε καποιο ευαισθητο σημειο σου.ολοι εχουμε.Δε νομιζω ειναι θεμα αντιληψης.τελος παντων ειμαστε κ εκτος θεματος..

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by agh_
> ακουμπησε καποιο ευαισθητο σημειο σου.


Με εντυπωσιάζει το γεγονός οτι το κατάλαβες..

sorry για το off topic..

----------


## saki

παιδια μηπως βιαζεστε να παρετε χαπια? γιατι δεν κανετε μια προσπαθεια να το ξεπερασετε μονοι σας? να το ελεγξετε εσεις μονοι σας? κανετε μια προσπαθεια να καταλαβετε τον ευτο σας και να τον βοηθησετε εσις ουσιαστικα και μην προτιματε τα χαπια τα οποια το μονο που κανουν ειναι να καλυπτουν για λιγο τα συμπτωματα μεχρι να τα ξαναπαρετε.

----------


## Kassi

Όταν εσύ έχεις πονοκέφαλο γιατί παίρνεις παυσίπονο για να το ξεπεράσεις και δεν το ελέγχεις σαν διακόπτη για να σταματήσει ο πόνος;;Νομίζεις πως είμαστε ηλίθιοι που παίρνουμε χάπια που έχουν άλλες τόσες παρενέργειες;Επιτέλους το θεωρώ εκνευριστικό αυτό το σχόλιο περί αυτοελέγχου σε μια διαταραχή....

----------


## saki

μην εκνευριζεσαι. εχω παθει πολλες κρισεις πανικου εδω και χρονια και ομως το παλευω μονη μου χωρις να χρειαστει να παρω χαπια. Προσπαθω να το ελεγχω. ισως γιατι εκανα τον κοπο να ψαχτω και να δω πως μπορω να ελεγχω τον εαυτο μου οταν με πιανει αυτη η φοβια και κριση.

----------


## zinovia

Ει, και εγω εχω ιψδ και καταθλιψη!

----------


## zinovia

Δεν μπορω να ακουω αυτη την κασσετα \"παλεψε το μονη σου\"!!Ειναι λαθος.Το εκανα και εγω και το μονο που κερδισα ειναι να χασω 8 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου και μαλιστα τα \"καλυτερα\"!!

----------


## spirosk

zinovia ευχαριστω για το ποστ... το ξεπερασες με αγωγή?

----------


## GreenPeyote

εντάξει ρε παιδιά μία άποψη εξέφρασε η σακι όπως κι εσείς λέτε τη δικιά σας, δεν σας είπε σωνει και καλά να κόψετε τα φάρμακα

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> Έχω μειώσει σημαντικά τα ψυχαναγκαστικά μου όπως να πιάνω την πόρτα με την σκουπιδοσακούλα με χαρτοπετσέτα ή να αλλάζω πέντε πετσέτες την εβδομάδα κ.α.


Ουπς . Αυτά τα κάνω και εγω κατα καιρούς . Οταν μένω μεγάλα διαστήματα στο σπίτι μόνη μου ........
Τι σημαίνουν ?
(σκέφτομαι οτι είναι ωραίο να είμαι τακτική και προσεκτική ....... δεν είναι ε ?)

----------


## spirosk

φυσιολογικα ειναι αυτά .. αν ηταν ετσι όλοι ιψδ θα ειχαν

----------


## GreenPeyote

εμένα η ιδψ εκδηλώνεται πιό πολύ με συμμετρία και τάξη και όχι τόσο με τη καθαριότητα. Η πιό έντονη ανάγκη που νιώθω είναι να βρίσκεται το κάθε πράγμα στη θέση του και να είναι τοποθετημένο με γεωμετρικό τρόπο... ακόμα και τα παπούτσια όταν τα βγάζω πρέπει να τα τοποθετήσω εντελώς συμμετρικά, κάθετα στο τοίχο και παράλληλα μεταξύ τους...αλλιώς καήκαμε

----------


## Kleiw

Εχω μια φίλη που είναι και χειροτερη . Πολύ προσεκτική με τα μικρόβια . Αλλα κατα τα άλλα είναι μια χαρά .
Και αυτή καλά είναι ? :P

----------


## Kleiw

Και εγω είμαι πολύ τακτική . Και βασικά με τα μικρόβια δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο πρόβλημα , αλλα δεν μου αρέσουν οι άσχημες μυρωδιές και τις αποφευγω . Είναι κάτι που το είχα απο μικρή .

Ομως μου αρέσει και η ζωντάνια . Δηλαδή να μου χαλάν τα τακτοποιημένα (ή να τα χαλάω εγώ) .............. Μετά όμως τα ξαναφτιάχνω με τον δικό μου τρόπο .

----------


## spirosk

χωρις να θελω να μειωσω το προβλημα του καθενος, πιστευω οτι ειστε μια χαρά... και εσυ γκριν και η φιλη σου κι εσυ κλειω..
φανταζομαι οτι αυτα δεν αποτελούν εμποδιο στην ζωη σας..

τσιρ απ .. ολα καλά

----------


## Kleiw

Βέβαια εδω που τα λέμε .......... θέλω να εχω τον ελεγχο του πότε θα μου τα χαλάσουνε και ποιος θα μου τα χαλάσει .
Την μάνα μου δεν την αφήνω να πλησιάσει σε οτιδήποτε δικό μου , ενω με τον αδερφό μου ή με φίλους δεν εχω πρόβλημα .
Ισως γιατί η μαμά εχει εντονη μυρωδιά που δεν μου αρέσει ........ ισως γιατί παρανακατεύεται ............
Εχω και εγω τις παραξενιές μου ε ?

----------


## Kleiw

Τι είναι υπερβολή τότε ?
Το να μην μπορείς να ζήσεις την ζωή σου και να μένεις σε αυτά ?

----------


## spirosk

εεε ενταξει και ποιος δεν εχει.. εγω σε παντρευόμουνα πάντως :p

εγω δεν εχω τετοιου ειδους συνηθειες, εμένα κατα καιρους με ταλαιπωρούν φοβίες.. βασικά μια, μην λαλήσω φοβαμαι..

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by spirosk_
> εεε ενταξει και ποιος δεν εχει.. εγω σε παντρευόμουνα πάντως :p


Εγω πρέπει να σε μυρίσω πρώτα ......... χιχι ! 



> εγω δεν εχω τετοιου ειδους συνηθειες, εμένα κατα καιρους με ταλαιπωρούν φοβίες.. βασικά μια, μην λαλήσω φοβαμαι..


Εχεις βιώσει κάτι και φοβάσαι οτι θα επαναληφθεί ?

----------


## spirosk

οχι.. δλδ εχω ζησει... βασικα ομως εχω φοβια με την ψυχικη μου υγεια.. μπλοκαρει το μυαλο και με πιανει φοβος μεγαλος

----------


## Kleiw

Μια φίλη που εχει φοβία με την ψυχική της υγεία , στο παρελθόν είχε πιεστεί πολύ , ρίσκαρε αρκετά και μάλλον εφτασε στα όρια της και ο οργανισμός της χτύπησε τον συναργερμό .
Εσυ που το αποδίδεις ?

----------


## spirosk

exw perasei ki egw arketa.. kai piesh kai agxos kai katastaseis kai apo ta 16 mou exw kai swmatikh anaphria:o

----------


## saki

Παιδια δεν ηθελα να σας προσβαλλω για τα χαπια. απλα ειπα την αποψη μου. σιγουρα θα το εχετε ψαξει μονοι σας και θα καταληξατε στα χαπια. απλα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## zinovia

spirosk καλημερα!Οταν ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια ειδα ανακουφιση απο πολλα συμπτωματα της ιψδ ομως δεν εχω ξεμπερδεψει ακομα.Ακολουθω και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για την καταθλιψη, νιωθω καλυτερα, πιο λειτουργικη στις καθημερινες απαιτησεις, αλλα νομιζω οτι δυσκολα θα νικησω αυτη την ασθενεια.Θα βαλω ομως τα δυνατα μου!!!
saki καμια παρεξηγηση!Οντως δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο, ομως πολλες φορες ειναι η καλυτερη λυση.

----------


## spirosk

sou esteila ena u2u zinovia

----------


## tsiftis

παιδια γειά χαρά. Σας νιωθω. Ταλαιπωρούμαι απο αυτη τη \'\'μπούρδα\'\' εδώ και 8 χρόνια. Είτε έπαιρνα φάρμακα είτε όχι ήταν το ιδιο πράγμα. Σε καθηγητή πήγαινα. Με τους ψυχολόγους καμιά ωφέλεια. Κουράστηκα..

----------


## Arsi

Λες οτι πηγαινες,επαιρνες..Τωρα τι κανεις?πως το αντιμετωπιζεις?

----------


## tsiftis

Τα είχα σταματησει όλα γιατι υπηρετούσα ως έφεδρος Αξιωμάτικός στον στρατο. Κοινώς έκανα την θητεία μου. Όλοι φοβήθηκαν που θα σταματούσα την θεραπεία. Ήθελα τόσο πολύ όμως να περάσω όλες τις εξετάσεις και να υπηρετήσω ως αξιωματικός που όλα τα άλλα ούτε καν τα σκεφτόμουν. Τα \'\'πολεμούσα\'\' στην κυριολεξία μόνος μου. Και οχι μόνο αυτό. Ήθελα να πιέζω τον εαυτό μου κι άλλο. Και νικούσα και προσπαθούσα ακόμη περισσότερο. Η αυτοπεποίθησή μου πολή μεγάλη. Δηλαδή έκανα την ψυχοθεραπεία που δεν μπορούσαν να μου κάνουν οι ψυχολόγοι.. Αλλα έπεσε το ηθικό μου τελευταία και πάλι κάνω βήματα πίσω. Ο γιατρός μου είπε, μετά απο 6 χρόνια, περίπου, λήψης αντικαταθλιπτικών, οτι δεν έχω τίποτα τελικά και οτι είναι θέμα προσωπικότητας.. Απο τους μεγαλύτερους στην Ελλάδα. Έτσι είμαι.. Ευαίσθητος! Για ΙΨΔ τα έπαιρνα. Είναι πολλά που έχω να πώ αλλα δεν θέλω να κουράζω.

----------


## Arsi

Καταρχην δεν κουραζεις.Τελικα εχεις η δεν εχεις ιψδ?Σου ειπε δλδ να διακοψεις τα φαρμακα κ οτι πρεπει να δεχτεις ετσι την κατασταση γιατι ετσι ειναι ο χαρακτηρας σου?ευαισθητος?Κ αν εισαι ευαισθητος αυτοματως σημαινει οτι περνας τετοιες καταστασεις?Αν θες πες περισσοτερα..

----------


## carrie

Εισαι ευαισθυητος με ιατρικη γνωματευση! ουαου! ;) Εισαι σπανιο ειδος παντως! :cool:

----------


## tsiftis

Κανένας δεν ξέρει τι εχω. Αυτο ειναι το θέμα. Έχω όλα τα συμτώματα της ΙΨΔ. Έμμονες ιδέες σε απάντηση των οποίων εμφανίζω ψυχαναγκασμούς. Οπότε ο καθε γιατρός διαγνώζει ΙΨΔ. Τα φάρμακα όμως και έχω πάρει αρκετά, δεν μου κανουν τίποτα. Οπότε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι βιοχημικό. Δέν ξέρω τι στην ευχή είναι, όπως δεν ξέρει και κανένας που με έχει δει στα σίγουρα. Μόνο αυτό βγάζουν όλοι σαν συμπέρασμα: εισαι πολυ ευαίσθητος.. Βλέπεις τα πράγματα πολύ ρομαντικά και μετα πληγώνεσαι. Στους ψυχολόγους πάλι άσ\'τα να παν\' ! Αν και πιστεύω οτι μόνο αν βρώ κάποιον ψυχολόγο που να \'\'συντονίζεται\'\' καλά μαζί μου θα βοηθηθώ. Πώς θα ανοιχτώ σε κάποιον που δεν εμπιστεύομαι; Όταν μπαίνω μέσα και έχει ένα ψεύτικο χαμόγελο σαν τον τζόκερ;;; Τί να του εξομολογηθώ; Του εξομολογήθηκα όμως. Εκανα τον αγώνα μου αλλα τίποτα. Ένας μάλιστα με ειρωνευόταν για τη θρησκεία μου. Χριστιανός Ορθόδοξος. Μου μιλούσε ώρες ολόκληρες πληρωμένες για να μου εξηγήσει οτι ολοι οι θεοί είναι ίδιοι και οτι είναι άχρηστο να πιστεύει κάποιος. Τι δουλειά έχει να μπει σε τέτοια θέματα; Το ανέφερα στον γιατρό μου όμως το περιστατικό. Του τα έψαλε απευθείας μέσω τηλεφώνου.. Την άλλη φορά που τον επισκεύτηκα με περίμενε με το σπαθί στο χέρι! Επίθεση κανονική! Αλλα όχι εναντίων μου. Εναντίον του Θεού και τον Αγίων που πιστεύω, παρα την παρατήρηση που δέχτηκε απο τον γιατρό μου. Τσέπωσε και τα λεφτά. Απαράδεκτη επαγγελματική συμπεριφορά απο \'\'κορυφαίους\'\' στο είδος. Αυτη είναι η βοήθεια που θα μου πρόσφερε; Πού είναι η θεραπεία;

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by tsiftis_
> Κανένας δεν ξέρει τι εχω. Αυτο ειναι το θέμα. Έχω όλα τα συμτώματα της ΙΨΔ. Έμμονες ιδέες σε απάντηση των οποίων εμφανίζω ψυχαναγκασμούς. Οπότε ο καθε γιατρός διαγνώζει ΙΨΔ. Τα φάρμακα όμως και έχω πάρει αρκετά, δεν μου κανουν τίποτα. Οπότε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι βιοχημικό. Δέν ξέρω τι στην ευχή είναι, όπως δεν ξέρει και κανένας που με έχει δει στα σίγουρα. Μόνο αυτό βγάζουν όλοι σαν συμπέρασμα: εισαι πολυ ευαίσθητος.. Βλέπεις τα πράγματα πολύ ρομαντικά και μετα πληγώνεσαι.


Αφου εχεις ολα τα συμπτωματα της ιψδ αυτο εχεις.κ σου το\'χουν διαγνωσει κ οι γιατροι,ετσι δεν ειναι?Φαρμακα επερνες συνεχεια τα ιδια?μηπως θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις κ αλλο γιατρο?Γιατι λες οτι κανενας δεν ξερει στα σιγουρα?αφου πιο πανω λες οτι ιψδ κανουν διαγνωση.Τι σχεση εχει η ευαισθησια?Κ γω ειμαι ευαισθητη κ κανενας γιατρος δεν εκανε διαγνωση ιψδ αλλα καταθλιψη μου λεγαν.Μηπως να το αντιμετωπισεις πιο αποτελεσματικα?

----------


## tsiftis

Χρόνια κανω την δουλεια με τα φάρμακα. Ladose, seroxat etc Μέχρι αντιψυχωσικά μου έχει δώσει. Εχω πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς. Τώρα εχω καθηγητή εδω και 5 χρόνια περίπου.

----------


## Arsi

Οταν πρωτοειχα παει σε ψυχιατρο-19,μου χε πει χρονια καταθλιψη,μου δωσε αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν τα πηρα τοτε αλλα μου πε κατι που μου εμεινε:\"τα φαρμακα δε θα κανουν απολυτως τιποτα αν εσυ δε θες να γινεις καλα.Ειναι 50-50,να μη σου πω οτι πιο πολυ ρολο παιζει η δικη σου θεληση\".Πρεπει να το βαλεις σκοπο.Να εχεις εναν γιατρο που εμπιστευεσαι οχι επειδη ειναι καθηγητης(τον εμπιστευεσαι?) κ να προχωρησεις με τη βοηθεια του.Να σταματησεις να αναρρωτιεσαι μηπως κανει λαθος,μηπως φταιει η ευαισθησια μου κ παντα ετσι θα ειμαι.Να περασεις δυναμικα στο αλλο σταδιο:της θεραπειας σου!κανω λαθος?δε σε ξερω κ πιθανον να κανω κ λαθος.Εσυ τι πιστευεις?

----------


## tsiftis

Θέλει ανάλυση μεγάλη το θέμα μου για να μην υπάρχουν αθέλητες παρερμηνείες.. Ιστορία μεγάλη και με 5 σειρές δεν γίνεται. Δεν έχεις άδικο. Χωρίς θεραπεία δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Για όλους ισχύει αυτο

----------


## carrie

> _Originally posted by tsiftis_
> Κανένας δεν ξέρει τι εχω. Αυτο ειναι το θέμα. Έχω όλα τα συμτώματα της ΙΨΔ. Έμμονες ιδέες σε απάντηση των οποίων εμφανίζω ψυχαναγκασμούς. Οπότε ο καθε γιατρός διαγνώζει ΙΨΔ. Τα φάρμακα όμως και έχω πάρει αρκετά, δεν μου κανουν τίποτα. Οπότε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι βιοχημικό. Δέν ξέρω τι στην ευχή είναι, όπως δεν ξέρει και κανένας που με έχει δει στα σίγουρα. Μόνο αυτό βγάζουν όλοι σαν συμπέρασμα: εισαι πολυ ευαίσθητος.. Βλέπεις τα πράγματα πολύ ρομαντικά και μετα πληγώνεσαι. Στους ψυχολόγους πάλι άσ\'τα να παν\' ! Αν και πιστεύω οτι μόνο αν βρώ κάποιον ψυχολόγο που να \'\'συντονίζεται\'\' καλά μαζί μου θα βοηθηθώ. Πώς θα ανοιχτώ σε κάποιον που δεν εμπιστεύομαι; Όταν μπαίνω μέσα και έχει ένα ψεύτικο χαμόγελο σαν τον τζόκερ;;; Τί να του εξομολογηθώ; Του εξομολογήθηκα όμως. Εκανα τον αγώνα μου αλλα τίποτα. Ένας μάλιστα με ειρωνευόταν για τη θρησκεία μου. Χριστιανός Ορθόδοξος. Μου μιλούσε ώρες ολόκληρες πληρωμένες για να μου εξηγήσει οτι ολοι οι θεοί είναι ίδιοι και οτι είναι άχρηστο να πιστεύει κάποιος. Τι δουλειά έχει να μπει σε τέτοια θέματα; Το ανέφερα στον γιατρό μου όμως το περιστατικό. Του τα έψαλε απευθείας μέσω τηλεφώνου.. Την άλλη φορά που τον επισκεύτηκα με περίμενε με το σπαθί στο χέρι! Επίθεση κανονική! Αλλα όχι εναντίων μου. Εναντίον του Θεού και τον Αγίων που πιστεύω, παρα την παρατήρηση που δέχτηκε απο τον γιατρό μου. Τσέπωσε και τα λεφτά. Απαράδεκτη επαγγελματική συμπεριφορά απο \'\'κορυφαίους\'\' στο είδος. Αυτη είναι η βοήθεια που θα μου πρόσφερε; Πού είναι η θεραπεία;


Παναγια μου! Αυτος ηταν κορυφαιος στο ειδος του? Πωπω, γιαυτο φαντασου τι μπορεις να περιμενεις απο αλλους μη κορυφαιους... Κακα τα ψεματα, πιστευω οτι δυσκολα βρισκει κανεις καλο και εμπειρο και πολυ μορφωμενο και πολυ ψαγμενο ψυχολογο στην Ελλαδα... κατι σε στυλ Γιαλομ ας πουμε..

----------


## zinovia

Απο οσο ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω οι προσωπικες πεποιθησεις του θεραπευτη δεν εχου καμια θεση στη θεραπεια.Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να διακοψεις μαζι του αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη.

----------


## tsiftis

Καθένας κρίνει.. Εγω λέω τις εμπειρίες μου. Πείτε κι εσεις καμια. Ή για γέλιο ή για κλάμα! Άλλα προπάντων τις σοβαρές που μας ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## αλίκη!

επισης για παρηγορια ειχα διαβασει σε ενα κουτσομπολιστικο οτι ο beckam ειναι μανιακος με την καθαριοτητα ωστε σηκωνεται πολλες φορες και τα ξημερωματα και σφουγγαριζει το σαλόνι..

----------


## mariostsan

molis graftika kai egw.Pasxw apo tin asximi auti katastasi ...malista ekana simera kai to proto mou post.
Telospadon kouragio se olous :cool:

----------


## lostsoul

καλησπερα παιδια...και εγω με ΙΨΔ!!! εδω και 3 1/2 χρονια νομιζω οτι εχω καρκινο και οτι πεθαινω!! αλλα οπως \"βλεπετε\" ακομη ζω...Μεχρι τελος παντων να το παθω στην πραγματικοτητα , απο τις τοσες αρνητικες σκεψεις που κανω... Αστα βραστα.... Καλη δυναμη σε ολους σας παιδια...Μην το βαζετε κατω με τιποτα....ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!!!

----------

